# Pioneer Supertuner 8 Track



## hlasagna (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm restoring a 1969 Camaro that has a working 1979 Pioneer Supertuner am/fm 8 track player. The car is pretty loud and I'm working on that but even sitting still, the 7.9 watts that baby is cranking out doesn't allow playing at a reasonable volume without distorting, so I want to add an amp.

What I've been looking for is a compact amp that I can mount under the dash. It needs to have speaker level inputs for my supertuner but also allow me to play my Spotify on my phone, either wired or bluetooth. I've found a few amps that have speaker and low level inputs but they all have a switch to choose the input type. Since it will be hidden under the dash, I need something to switch sources automatically. 

Another problem I have besides space is my limited amount of power available. I do plan to replace the rear deck 6 x 9 with something very efficient to make up for limited amplifier power. They need to be flush mount so I can use the factory grills. 

Any suggestions on amp and/or speaker combinations that would work for me?


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

You have a few options depending on your budget and how tech savy you are.

You could use Rockford's marine hide away system such as these two components

- RFX4000-SX - Rockford Fosgate®

- RFXMR5BB - Rockford Fosgate®

It has a built in 50x4 amp, imputs for your phone such as usb/blutooth with the extra module, am/fm radio, XM radio etc. It has aux imput so you could use a line output converter to use your 8 track player and select between the two sources. It also has RCA outputs for other amps so you don't need to use the internal amp if you choose.

Yeah it's kind of expensive and there are a lot of parts but this setup would work perfect for you, just put the controller in the glove box and pull it out when needed.

For an add on amp you could go with the biketronics 4 channel amp, 180x4 in a tiny package. 

http://www.biketronics.com/bt4180

Hope this helps.


----------



## hlasagna (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I've been looking for a while and hadn't seen that rockford fosgate unit. There's a similar product called SecretAudio SST but it's larger and more expensive for the wireless remote model. It's also not a brand name I trust.

My other option is to use a line converter then an automatic switcher like this:
SpeakerCraft ll One Line Level RCA Automatic A B Switch | eBay. I have a compact 30w channel a/d/s amp from an install I did 25 years ago I can use if I go this route but the Rockford Fosgate has the advantage of a better tuner than the pioneer and additional expandability.


----------



## nthe10s (Dec 18, 2012)

Could you use an Audiocontrol Three.2 ? Just stash it somewhere. They are pretty small, have dual 3.5mm inputs and RCA inputs. Then you could actually tune it to sound better too. Use a basic line out converter to the Three.2 . Maybe try a Soundstream Picasso Nano amp. I am using one now and am happy with it. Just throwing out some ideas...

http://www.audiocontrol.com/t34/5250/641780/In--Dash-Car-Audio-Processors/THREE2-IN--DASH-PRE--AMP-EQUALIZER--SUBWOOFER-CROSSOVER-WITH-DUAL-AUXILIARY-INPUTS.html
All Car Amplifiers Soundstream Picasso-Nano Amplifiers at Sonic Electronix


----------

